# Don't know if any of you central guy's want a jake.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

To night I went up fishing to Deer Creek Res and on the way but there were several turkeys off the south side of the highway for sure there were to Jake gobbling up a storm next to the fence heres a few pics.

I'm sure if some one was there in the morning they could find them not sure if you can hunt on the east end of the fence or not.

The sign in the picture was about 50 yards to the west along the fence the turkeys were going east of it or maybe roosting down acrossed the road by the lake.

Well hope this might help someone it was at about 7:00 PM tonight


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Don't no if any of you central guy's want a jake.*

With a Stop, keep out sign in the background I think I would have to pass.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Don't no if any of you central guy's want a jake.*

Where the fence ends on the east side where the Turkeys were going i didn't see any signs.

I think these turkeys were tring to get to the trees by the lake on the other side of the road i think you can hunt there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Don't no if any of you central guy's want a jake.*

im suprised no one stopped and whacked them, especially in central utah! come tomorrow, this place will be covered with utards lol this is freaking driving me nuts! i have 4 flippin points, and cant draw a central tag. i go out sunday, i find stupid turkeys. monday, more stupid turkeys and then again today i find another flock of dumb, mature, un-educated turkeys!!! all i can hope for is we continue this streak of s h i t t y weather to keep them hid from all the current hunters, then come may 2nd, its game on for me


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

:O||: Pretty sure that's all private or no hunting. I'm sure you could find out really quick.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Ya I went up today fishing and did see some signs to the east of that wood fence but tonight we seen birds on the north side of the road east of the boat ramp not sure if you can hunt down on the lake side.

Most people have filled there tags on the first hunt i'm sure.

Its always nice if you can help someone.

We also could here one gobble just before dark over by little deer creek never did see him.


----------

